# AMF Hiawatha Gambles Coppertone



## Vbushnell (Feb 17, 2017)

Very nice Hiawatha Gambles muscle bike for sale in complete bikes sale and trade section. 

Thanks 

Van Bushnell
2814706911


----------



## partsguy (Feb 19, 2017)

That is a very early AMF muscle bike if everything is original, especially that seat! I like the color!


----------



## Vbushnell (Feb 19, 2017)

partsguy said:


> That is a very early AMF muscle bike if everything is original, especially that seat! I like the color!



Yeah it's in great shape. 
Pedals or not original. Front tire is not original and probably back tire.  Looks like everything else is correct and original including seat.  
The wide bars and solo polo seat combo were used by Schwinn first two years 63 and 64 I figured this bike was in that window plus 2 years maybe. 
I have a sale pending.  No payment yet.  I will reach out to him tomorrow.  If still no payment I will start contacting those who have sent text messages or called with interest.  
Thank you. 
Van
2814706911


----------



## Vbushnell (Feb 20, 2017)

sold


----------

